# Different Kinds Of Piranha In One Tank...disaster?



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

I know you are supposed to keep rhoms by themselves but what would honestly happen if i threw a red belly or two the same size in the tank?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they will become food, if it is the rhom's tank it will happen sooner.


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

I had 3x 3" RBP's in a very heavily planted 40 gallon breeder tank last year. I got two of the three out but could not catch the third one at all in preparation for a 4" Black Rhom I was adding, so I added the Rhom anyway. The next day I found the red belly head only.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

red belly will get pwned.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

your red belly will basically transform into a feeder comet with a Rhom. The reason why most say Rhoms are the most aggressive is because they will destroy most fish not because they are entertaining like Caribe's.


----------



## Lester Lucifer (Feb 10, 2012)

I too lost 2 2" red belly to 1 12" red belly .. When I try to mix them together in the same tank ... The bigger size one would just take the smaller on as food ...


----------

